# Change in behavior (active to just laying all day)



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a really active hedgie and now he just sleeps all the time. Sometimes he just sit there and do nothing. Is this normal? I'm worried if he is sick


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sudden behavior changes are usually not normal. How long has he been less active? How old is he? Has there been any change in his environment? What's the temperature in his cage? Is he still eating and drinking? Do his poop and pee look normal?


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

It's been 3 days that he is less active. He is now 7 months old. I live in a tropical country so no need for heaters. He eats and drinks normal. His poop and pee also normal but I have noticed that sometimes he have difficulty in pooping.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...Is it getting to be warmer where you are? Getting too cold may not be a concern, but it might be possible that he's too warm instead. A lot of people think that high temperatures aren't much of a concern with hedgehogs, but it can be, particularly for some. He could be one that likes temperatures on the cooler end of the scale.


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Theres no problem with the temperature. I am more concerned to the pooping difficulty. I have read somewhere than you could add few drops of olive oil to his food to help constipation problems.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Our current after lunch time temps now hits 95F degrees (35C degrees) Hedgies just laying down there flat are normal for this season


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad to know that it's normal  I'm now relieved.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

It may be normal for our hedgies here to act like that but don't ignore it. If they get too much heat, they are still at risk and will even die of it. Make sure that your cages are well ventilated. Try to give them a ceramic or stone tile to do their splatting position which is quite cute to look at. ^_^ And/Or offer them frozen fruits but not too often. You can also put in a frozen bottled water to act as their air conditioner. If you can do this everyday, it will be of great help to them. Look for signs of aestivation.

Getting them in a controlled air conditioned room will be the best but trying on those will help. There's nothing we can do about the heat and it will worsen since we are still in the beginning of summer. Eventually, when the temperature goes down in the afternoon and night, they will be active again

I wish our hedgies will cope with the heat. It's a lot of stress when you look at them like that just lying there and doing nothing.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Completely agreed with Miyonette. That's why I asked about temperature - hedgehogs can get overheated, which can be as dangerous as hibernation. Also make sure there's plenty of fresh water available at all times.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just glad summer officially started in April so it could end quickly by June. 

Also, feel if your home or room is stuffy. This is due to the build-up of heat and humidity inside. Not much you can do here but let the air flow using a fan to ease things for both you and the hedgie.


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks!  my cage is ventilated, I give him fresh water more often, I added the frozen bottled water, and I gave him apples from the fridge yesterday. I will add the ceramic tile, I just need to find it somewhere in the house. I gave my hedgie an oatmeal bath because of the summer heat. How often should I give him baths this summer?


----------

